# *7-6-04* Photo Shoot



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OK, got a few pictures tonight so i'd thought I would share them..

Me and the Boyzz









Damn, look at that ass









Side shot









After the game there was a fellow Nissan/Infiniti owner parked next to me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks nice as ever


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

the four door look alike of my car...lol....looks good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man...great job tommyboy


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*BUMP*


..for all the early morning people.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn tom, who taught you how to take a photograph? Looking good man. Too bad its slow. Sure does look fast thoe............


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

BTW, that Mustang in the first picture is a Saleen.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sweeeeeet


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Oct 31, 2003)

you should look into either a flash for your camera, or taking pictures in the daytime. :fluffy:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Pumpkin Escobar said:


> you should look into either a flash for your camera, or taking pictures in the daytime. :fluffy:



Thanks for the suggestions..

The camera does have a flash, it's just a piece of sh!t. My Cannon Powershot S110 is getting repaired right now, i'll be sure to take some more just for you when I get it back.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea you better bish............lol


----------

